# cpt code for normal newborn care in the ER



## LINDAACOSTA (Jun 7, 2011)

Mother came into the ER with labor pain.

1. vaginal delivery-CPT code 59409

2.Do I also code the normal newborn care CPT code 99460

HELP!!!

Thanks


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 8, 2011)

If it's newborn's chart, 99460 should be coded.

Also, please post your queries in correct forum.  Thnx in advance.


----------

